# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  List of Schools that Have 3D Printers

## Eddie

I thought this would be a nice idea, to create a list of schools by state that have 3D Printers.  If you know of any schools, or it's your school that has a 3D Printer, please put the name, city and state of the school here.  Also if you know which grades the printers are available to, please post that info here as well.  I will constantly edit this thread in order to keep it up to date.

*- Watchung Hills Regional High School in Warren, NJ USA
**- St. Mary's Episcopal School, Memphis TN.  (Grades 4-12 use our 2 3D printers.)*
*- Bullis Charter School, Los Altos, CA. (Grades 4-8)* 
*- Columbia Public Schools*
*- Ecole Polytechnique de Montreal*

----------


## JohnA136

Watchung Hills Regional High School, Warren, NJ

----------


## garrysingh817

dont know..............

----------


## Ljaggar

St. Mary's Episcopal School, Memphis TN. 
Grades 4-12 use our 2 3D printers.

----------


## dmalpica

We have one at Bullis Charter School and are evaluating a new one. BCS is a K-8 in Los Altos, CA. but the printer is available for 4-8. If you're looking to connect more with educators and find out about more schools, I suggest you look into this group: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/k-12-fablabs

----------


## asharrock

Columbia Public Schools has about 25  printers. Everything from Solidoodles, Makerbots, ect.

----------


## richardphat

Ecole Polytechnique de Montreal
We do have both consumer and industrial grade 3D printers.

We have the Stratasys 1200ES, the makerbot series, the Affinia UP and UP+, Ultimaker 1, Rostock Max Delta 2.
Since we're an engineering school, we do use a lot of these thing.

----------

